# Grand River Wildlife area



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was checking out the public hunting areas on the DOW website yesterday and came across the Grand River Wildlife area. I'm thinking of trying it this year. Is it any good for small game hunting? I usually hunt the Ladue Resevoir public areas or West Branch.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have hunted this area off and on since the 60's. It is about like any wildlife area around the state. They stock pheasants for opener. I have seen the basic populations of small game. I have seen less on some private spots I hunt. As most wildlife areas, you will have to hunt for what you get. Plenty of land to wander as well as plenty of people come small game opener.If you have a dog make sure you take all the safety percautions you can for his safety.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lots of deer out there and some brutes too. take a compass because to find them big boys, you will need to go deep and it is wet out there too. ive hunted, gigged and fished out there since the late 70's and it really easy to get turned around.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I agree with EZBITE the area you wanna hunt is wet and dense.We used to have private land near there to hunt and would always end up in the deepest parts of the public stuff. Have seen some really big deer come out of there.Good advise is wear waders, otherwise you will have wet feet...Good luck:!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

What they said !!! It's real easy to get turned around in there.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info. If I try it, I'll be sure to bring my GPS. Don't want to be stuck in a swamp all night!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

make sure you take a compass as back up I have had my gps lose signal back in there so it is nice to have a backup plan too


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bdawg said:


> Thanks for the info. If I try it, I'll be sure to bring my GPS. Don't want to be stuck in a swamp all night!


aw come on now, them big old snappers might like some toes for dinner.lol.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Be careful there! The last three years for the rabbit opener I almost got shot. Had bbs buzz right by my face. Almost saw two friends last year shoot eachother in the face as a pheasant flew up right in between and watched them point their guns right at eachother. Too many people hunting there.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

marshal45 said:


> Be careful there! The last three years for the rabbit opener I almost got shot. Had bbs buzz right by my face. Almost saw two friends last year shoot eachother in the face as a pheasant flew up right in between and watched them point their guns right at eachother. Too many people hunting there.


Was Dick Cheney out there!? 

I really need some private land to hunt on...


----------

